# 2009 IFBB Europa Super Show Dallas Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 IFBB Europa Super Show Dallas Results Dennis James makes it two in a row with another impressive win at Dallas at the Europa Super Show, while Bill Wilmore and Joel Stubbs get their special ticket to the 2009 Mr. Olympia! Here are the results 1. Dennis James – Germany 2. Bill Wilmore – USA [...]

*Read More...*


----------

